# Athlete looking to learn any form of martial arts



## longlegj (Jun 6, 2019)

I just settled into greater Denver area and I am looking to get into some form of martial arts. I am 22 years old and 6 foot 6.  I used to do tae kwon do when I was younger all the way to black belt, but I am fairly inexperienced in fighting. I have been an athlete all my life and working with difficulty isn’t really an issue for me. I am just looking for something that would be a great foundation for improving myself physically and mentally. I was looking at Krav Maga just to learn counters fairly quick but thought I should consult people who actually know what they are talking about first.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 6, 2019)

What's near you, what's the reason you want to do martial arts, and what are you interested in (striking or grappling)?


----------



## longlegj (Jun 6, 2019)

Well I’m not sure about the quality but I have most martial arts near me. I’m not really particular for striking or grappling mostly just want a challenge for my body and mind. I’d also like to learn counters which is why I brought up Krav Maga. I was also interested in kido just because of being able to use someone’s momentum against them which I’m sure is apart of most arts.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 6, 2019)

Depending on what you mean by counters, a couple different arts could work. Boxing and kenpo come to my mind. If you can link the websites of some of the nearby places, people here could let you know if we've heard of them/our impressions from any videos or the trainers they might have.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jun 6, 2019)

You can choose any Martial arts in your city just choose the one you like and it depends what martial arts u looking for and the price and instructor


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 7, 2019)

I usually have a bit of a long post for people asking this. But I don’t have much time right now and because you’re in Denver...

Enshin Karate
4730 E Colfax Ave, Denver, CO 80220

The gentleman running it is the founder and an absolute legend in the knockdown karate world, Joko Ninomiya. I’ve got a huge man crush on him and his style he created. It’s more or less a blend of Kyokushin karate and Judo. 

Please, please visit. I would, but I’m in NY and there aren’t any Enshin dojos around me.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 7, 2019)

longlegj said:


> Well I’m not sure about the quality but I have most martial arts near me. I’m not really particular for striking or grappling mostly just want a challenge for my body and mind. I’d also like to learn counters which is why I brought up Krav Maga. I was also interested in kido just because of being able to use someone’s momentum against them which I’m sure is apart of most arts.


I'd go visit some schools. Look for energetic, competitive spirit - it sounds like that's what you're looking for. And that can exist in almost any style, and can be absent in almost any style. If you want to develop fighting skill, look to schools/gyms that focus on fighting (Kyokushin, MMA, etc. mostly do, and any specific school might or might not). Most Aikido schools don't present that athletic challenge (it's more cerebral, less muscular), and don't focus on fighting skill. If you find an Aikido school (any style) that does one, they'll likely do the other, as well.


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Jun 7, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> I usually have a bit of a long post for people asking this. But I don’t have much time right now and because you’re in Denver...
> 
> Enshin Karate
> 4730 E Colfax Ave, Denver, CO 80220
> ...


JR137 beat me to it  .   If I was in Denver, I would definitely go train at the Enshin Karate HQ.   If you have never heard of Joko Ninomiya, he is one of the Japanese delegates in the documentary about the first Kyokushin World Tournament called Fighting Black Kings.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 10, 2019)

My art is Hapkido.  Depending on the school and instructors, you should find it giving you most of what you want.

But if you do a search of the forums you  will find a lot of advice saying look for a school you like, both students and teachers; and that gives you the other things you seek such hard workouts.  Good luck in your search.


----------

